# Deluxe Gopher Pick-up Tool



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

How's it for picking up gophers?


----------



## gamygeezer (Jan 22, 2014)

Can never be too careful with gophers. those little suckers can bite!


----------



## airfieldman (Dec 19, 2007)

I prefer the rodanator


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I've have owned one of these for years. I primarily use it to pick up dog turds in they yard. works great but you gotta hose it off afterwards before using it in the shop.


----------



## ward63 (Dec 12, 2009)

Great for picking up things that fall behind a cabinet or on the floor in hard to reach areas.
Got mine at the hyakuenya (dollar store).


----------



## JCMeyersIV (Sep 28, 2012)

I literally thought this was about dealing with pesky gophers.


----------

